# Entrevue et visite médicale



## wakey (11 Apr 2015)

Bonjour, mon médical et entrevue est mardi. Je voulais savoir s'ils font faire de la course? Elle ma dit d'apporter mon shirt et t-shirt. Que sa prenais l'avant midi pour tout.  Le médical c'est quoi détaillé SVP  
Raison : je me suis cassé un pied et la c'est 80% gruerie. Je marche dessus, marche vite aussi mais depuis 4 jour.. donc courir IIiii  dans une semaine pas de trouble lol mais juste savoir si ses de la course? je suis capable tirer de quoi , lever de quoi , a peu près tout sauf courir pendant longtemps. 
Question suivante, si je prend des advils genre 3-4 avant , sa dérange de quoi? ils prennent test sanguin? sa va changer ma pression? merci.

-(J'ai eu fracture de stress surentrainement, attelle au pied 14 semaine et la fais une semaine enlever. J'ai boité 2 jour , marcher dessus comme faut , arrêt de boité hier^^  Pied douloureux mais pas plus , juste pas prendre de chance. )

MERCI


----------



## GreenWood (11 Apr 2015)

Non c'est pas un test physique, c'est seulement medicale.

C'est just pour simplifier l'examination le tshirt.


----------



## wakey (14 Apr 2015)

merci, j'ai eu mon examen medical aujourdhui et tout c'est bien passé  au plaisir!
-et mon entrevue.


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (14 Apr 2015)

Nice  maintenant il te reste juste a attendre  et ca peut etre long     entraine toi


----------



## wakey (15 Apr 2015)

T:  :running:  :cdnsalute:


----------



## simthenight (5 Aug 2015)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Après mon test d'aptitude réussi j'ai rencontré un recruteur qui m'a expliqué que la prochaine étape de mon recrutement serait la visite médicale et une entrevue. Cela fait depuis le 2 juin dernier que j'attends. Est-ce un délai normal? Je suis curieux et impatient de passer à la suite.

merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Pwegman (5 Aug 2015)

Dans le processus de recrutement y'a pas vraiment de délais ''normal'' . Chaque cas est unique. Tu dis avoir réussi ton TAFC mais peut-être ta note est elle en dessous des autres personnes qui on  sélectionner le même métier que toi donc pas assez compétitif qui fait que ces peut-être la raison pour lequel tu n'a pas encore été contacter pour un entrevu . La meilleur façon de savoir ou en est vraiment rendu ton dossier est de contacter ton centre de recrutement . C'est vraiment les mieux placer pour te donner l'heure juste sur l’état de ton processus de sélection.


----------



## simthenight (6 Aug 2015)

Ok, merci bien pour tes infos.


----------



## abbas047 (17 Sep 2015)

Simthenight moi ca fait 2ans et plus..


----------



## Pwegman (17 Sep 2015)

J'espere pour toi que ta recontacter ton centre de recrutement de temps a autre pour indiquer que tu es toujours interesser car dans le cas contraire ton dossier est probablement fermer.


----------



## abbas047 (17 Sep 2015)

J'appel a tout les 2-3semaines


----------



## abbas047 (17 Sep 2015)

Mais on me donne toujours des informations différente. On ma meme dit dattendre encore 1-2ans pour un appel


----------



## Pwegman (17 Sep 2015)

Cest bizzare , moi lundi jai rencontrer un recruteur et il ma dit et montrer sur son ecran d'ordi que le metier de sapeur  etait encore ouvert a l'enrollement, mais limiter.


----------



## abbas047 (18 Sep 2015)

En effet, je trouve que depuis le début de mon inscription mon dossier a été traiter différament des autres.


----------



## djangovi (3 Oct 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'aimerais demander des infos concernant la maladie de l’œil qui s'appelle "Kératocône".
Je suis actuellement en processus pour rentrer dans les forces et cette maladie de l’œil m'a été diagnostiqué quand j'avais 19 ans. Actuellement j'en ai 31 et je vois très bien avec mes lunettes (LASIK MD m'a fait savoir que je n'ai pas besoin d'une opération).  À mon œil gauche, je vois assez bien (-0,5 dioptrie) et à mon œil droit presque à moitié (-5,5 dioptrie). Je possède un bac et une maîtrise en génie aérospatial. Selon mon "file manager", j'ai eu un très fort score lors de mon CFAT, ce qui me qualifie pour mes 3 choix de professions. 

Puisque j'ai eu de l'implication à l'extérieur du Canada, ils ont fait et terminé mes enquêtes de fiabilité et de sécurité (Background Checking) depuis début septembre 2015. Dans pas bien longtemps je ferai mon entrevue et ma visite médicale et j'aimerais savoir si le Kératocône serait-il ou pas problématique lors de ma visite médicale? Me disqualifie t-elle des Forces?

Par ailleurs mes choix sont:
1er choix: Officier en Génie Aérospatial, 
2è choix: Officier en Contrôle Aérospatial
3ème choix: Officier en Systèmes de combat aérien

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!!!!!!!!


----------



## vez3231 (5 Oct 2015)

salut

J'aimerais savoir si tout les dossier medicale passe par ottawa ou sy quand y te dise que tout est correcte sa saute cette etape ? 

Merci


----------



## djangovi (6 Oct 2015)

Salut,
Ayant discuté de ça avec un recruteur tout dernièrement, ils ont dit que si tout est beau, ils décident la même journée et le dossier ne passe plus par Ottawa. C'est quand il y a des complications dans la visite médicale qu'ils envoient le dossier à Ottawa pour avoir leur approbation.


----------



## FredGagnon (29 Nov 2015)

Bonjour, je dois prendre rendez-vous demain ( 30 novembre 2015) pour mon entrevue et examen médicale, disons que je n'ais pas encore pris mes rendez-vous que je stress un petit peut honnêtement , l'examen médicale consiste en quoi exactement? y a-t'il des tests physiques pour le test médicale? est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose pour "me préparer" pour le médicale? pour l’entrevue , vus que s'est vraiment une étape importante, vous me conseiller de porter quoi? je sais qu'il vas y avoir des questions sur le métier que j'ai choisi le nombre de semaines de formation etc etc, j'ai aussi lus sur ce forum qu'avoir des dettes peut compromettre l’enrollement, or, quand j'ai fait ma demande j'en avait mais plus maintenant , peut-il y avoir des conséquences?  

désolé pour tous ces questions 

merci!


----------



## azoute (29 Nov 2015)

Salut! Je vais essayer de répondre à tes questions.

L'examen médical est séparé du test physique. Tu auras simplement à apporter ce qu'ils te diront dans le courriel de confirmation du rendez-vous. L'important est d'être honnête, tu ne devrais pas être stressé! Pour l'entrevue, fais comme n'importe quelle entrevue: habille-toi propre. Certains dirons de mettre veston-cravate, cela est est à ton goût. Pour les dettes, je ne sais pas vraiment. Sois honnête, explique-leur la situation, et tu verras. Je pense que si tes problèmes financiers sont maintenant réglés, ça ne peut pas être négatif.

Bonne chance dans le processus!


----------



## Pwegman (30 Nov 2015)

FredGagnon said:
			
		

> Bonjour, je dois prendre rendez-vous demain ( 30 novembre 2015) pour mon entrevue et examen médicale, disons que je n'ais pas encore pris mes rendez-vous que je stress un petit peut honnêtement , l'examen médicale consiste en quoi exactement? y a-t'il des tests physiques pour le test médicale? est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose pour "me préparer" pour le médicale? pour l’entrevue , vus que s'est vraiment une étape importante, vous me conseiller de porter quoi? je sais qu'il vas y avoir des questions sur le métier que j'ai choisi le nombre de semaines de formation etc etc, j'ai aussi lus sur ce forum qu'avoir des dettes peut compromettre l’enrollement, or, quand j'ai fait ma demande j'en avait mais plus maintenant , peut-il y avoir des conséquences?
> 
> désolé pour tous ces questions
> 
> merci!



Pour la reserve ou Reguliere? car je sais que pour la reserve ya le test Express qui doit etre fait pendant le processus d'enrolement sinon cest un examen medical comme ya de plos ordinaire .. on te pause des questions sur tes antecedants - allergie etc.. on verifie ta pression - respiration - articulation.  La seul partie physique en tant que tel quon ma fait faire cest quelque squat et push up pour voir mes articulations du a de vieillle fracture.. pour la partie entrevue  cest comme nimporte quel entrevu pour un emploi. Soit presentable .. Et cote dette ben on va te demander si tes deja aller en recouvrement pour des problemes de paiements.. Si non bien ca cause pas de problemes mais si oui on va te demander un document prouvant soit un entente de paiement ou que la dette a ete payer .. Je te souhaite bonne chance pour la suite .


----------



## Vaadoo (5 Jan 2016)

Hello la gagne!!
Est-ce qui en a qui comme moi trouve le temps looooonnnnggg..
Première année au j'ai aussi hâte que le congé des fêtes achève..
j'ai passé tous les tests et mon entrevu..
j'en suis a l'étape ou ils doivent analysé touuuuuut mes tatouages et mon dossier médicale car jai eu une mini dépression a l'age de 15 ans (il y a 11 ans)
sur ce dernier point pensé vous que je peut rencontrer des problème a cause de ça?? Et puis pour les tatouage y'en a til ici qui on eu des complications?? Genre que j'ai une poupée voodoo de tatoué çà peut être considéré comme ''violent'' ou non approprié??
Bref suis je la seule ici qui ce retient d'appeler pour savoir ou en est mon dossier juste pour leur laisser quand même du temps d'analyser tout ca car on est quand même la premiere journée de leur retour au poste haha.!


----------



## AceBlackFlame (5 Jan 2016)

Ne te gêne pas pour t'informer concernant l'avancement de ton dossier. Ça démontre que tu es toujours intéressé.


----------



## Vaadoo (5 Jan 2016)

Ta bien raison!! :nod: je vais telephoner dès demain !


----------



## nbnurse (2 Feb 2016)

Moi aussi j'attends leur reponse pour mon tattoo...


----------



## Pwegman (2 Feb 2016)

nbnurse said:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'attends leur reponse pour mon tattoo...



Tu peux contacter ton centre de recrutement pour savoir ou ca en est . Mais cest certain que va s'y avec une logique que si ca fait moin de 2 semaines depuis ton entrevu attend encore un peu mais gene toi pas de les contacters pour avoir des nouvelles . C'est ton droit et ils sont la pour ca. Mettons que dans mon cas je les talonnais pas mal pour connaitre l'avancement de mon dossier et suite a la reouverture de mon application ca quand meme ete vite car comme mon TAFC etait fait ca pris 3 mois et j'avais mon call et je commence mon QMB samedi !! Donc bonne chance pour la suite et decourage toi pas .


----------



## nbnurse (2 Feb 2016)

Merci. Mon entrevue et mon medical etait la semaine passee donc je suis consciente que je dois quand meme attendre un peu. J'me croise les doigts. J'ai hate que tout soit fait et commencer mon QMB. D'apres celui qui a fait mon entrevue, ce devrait etre en aout!
Bonne chance pour samedi!   [


----------



## Vaadoo (8 Feb 2016)

tu as appliquée pour quelle métier toi? =)


----------



## nbnurse (11 Feb 2016)

J'ai appliqué en tant qu'infirmiere.  Pas eu de nouvelles pour mon tattoo encore mais j'ai su qu'ils ont appele mes references aujourd'hui donc j'imagine que ca passer...


----------



## JMN (15 Jul 2016)

Bonjour, 

Moi aussi je suis nouveau dans le forum. 
J'ai appliqué pour les forces en Novembre 2015.
J'ai eu un très fort score lors de mon CFAT que j'ai passé en Decembre 2015.
Comme j'ai eu une implication à l'exterieur du Canada, je suis toujours en attente de ma prsécurité.
Je voudrais savoir à peu près combine de temps ca peut prendre car on m'avait dit entre 6 et 18 mois.

Merci


----------



## sarahsmom (16 Jul 2016)

C'est exactement ce qu'ils t'ont dit.
Le processus entier peut prendre facilement 18 mois.
Tu mentionne que tu as eu une implication a l'exterieur du Canada, ce qui peut rajouter du temps.
Contacte ton centre de recrutement de temps en temps (une fois par mois, a moins d'avis contraire par ton recruteur) et soit patient.


----------



## JMN (25 Jul 2016)

Merci


----------



## Andrea510 (8 Aug 2016)

Je me demandais si on pouvait appeler directement à Ottawa pour savoir où en est rendu notre dossier?


----------



## Marie92 (8 Sep 2016)

Andrea510 said:
			
		

> Je me demandais si on pouvait appeler directement à Ottawa pour savoir où en est rendu notre dossier?



Non je crois que tu es mieux de contacter ton centre de recrutement plutôt!


----------



## AlexGallant (9 Sep 2016)

Moi j'ai appliquer en janvier et seulement eu mon entrevue aujourdhui, mais javais changer d'application de la reserve a la reguliere


----------



## Pathfinder37 (11 Oct 2016)

Bonjour,

Je viens ici vous informer de mon délai d'attente pour mon dossier médical. J'espère que ça vous encouragera même si chaque dossier est unique. 

Temps d'attente: 4 MOIS à OTTAWA! 

Résultat: ACCEPTÉ .... [


----------



## FUZNAV (7 Jul 2017)

Quelqu'un qui a passé pour l'entrevue, comment ça s'est passé? Qu'est-ce qui a été demandé?  Merci.


----------



## Kerosen (7 Jul 2017)

Pas grand chose finalement, passer en revu les réponses donné antérieurement, tel scolarité, travail etc
ensuite revu du questionnaire de drogue rempli lors du CFAT, ensuite lecture de 2 documents sur les politiques de l'armée: l'utilisation des drogue illégal = signature
et un autre sur l'utilisation la boisson = signature, ensuite discuter des politique sur le harcèlement et les discriminations.
Questions sur ma mise en forme et mon maintien nb X semaine 
Rien de plus que ca pour moi, sauf qu'au médical discuter avec des filles qui étaient la, et une a eu comme moi et l'autre l'entrevue
a durée longtemps plein de questions sur la job et plein de questions autres


----------



## FUZNAV (8 Jul 2017)

Merci Kerosen, 

de tout façon la convocation pour l'entrevue c'est pas dire qu'on a réussi le médical, correct?


----------



## Kerosen (9 Jul 2017)

Je ne sais pas car j'ai eu mon médical après mon entrevue


----------



## FUZNAV (9 Jul 2017)

Ok,
Merci encore.


----------



## BenBeauchemin (11 Oct 2017)

FUZNAV - Des nouvelles de tes démarche ?  Où es tu rendu dans tes procédures ? J’assaille d'anticipé la date de mon QMB


----------



## Pwegman (23 Nov 2017)

L'entrevue est comme celle pour un emploi au civil. Question sur ta scolarite et competence / connaissance par rapport aux emplois que tu as choisi .


----------



## Cinniesea (5 Feb 2018)

Bonjour,

Je vais bientôt être appelée à passer une entrevue (Réserve) et j'ai appliqué en tant qu'officier. Je me pose la question suivante: Y-a-t'il un code vestimentaire qui serait préférable pour une femme (Business Casual ou Business Formal)?


----------



## OceanBonfire (5 Feb 2018)

Business casual fait l'affaire.


----------

